# Multimedia Codecs



## ccc (May 29, 2010)

Hi

Howto install Multimedia Codecs for freeBSD 7.3 with KDE?


----------



## adamk (May 29, 2010)

What multimedia codecs are you trying to install?  KDE4 uses dragon, which uses xine, which should be able to play just about anything.

Adam


----------



## ccc (May 30, 2010)

Thx, but what about *vlc* media player?


----------



## adamk (May 30, 2010)

What about it?  If you want to use vlc, install it.

Adam


----------



## phoenix (May 30, 2010)

VLC includes their own library of codecs, that cover something like 99% of all the codecs seen in the wild.  No need to install anything else.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 2, 2010)

+1 for VLC. It's excellent.


----------

